# Arabians



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry, it actually should be your horse, or you have to have taken the picture.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I enter this photo for Under saddle-western. Picture of my daughter & HV Eclipse (RIP).


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

These are all Marquis. The under saddle pics are from his younger days with his previous owner, the rest are recent, he is now 22yrs old.

Best Looking:
1. Face










2. Body










Under Saddle:
1. Western










2. English










3. Trail
4. Jumping
5. Other










Other:
1. Funny










2. Mother and Foal
3. Cute










Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1531871#ixzz1wrrNmENZ


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Best Looking Face: HR Sha Kitt










Best Looking Body: HR Nahja










Best English: HR Najha










Best Jumping: HR Sha Kitt











Best Other: HR Najha










Best Cute: HR Najha











Best Funny: HR Najha (look at her lower lip)


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

1. Face
Alimanor








2. Body
Mink









1. Funny
Piper, Mink and boyfriend








2. Mother and Foal
Piper and Mink








3. Cute
Piper


----------



## Sinbad Love (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Face, Sinbad







2. Body, Sinbad


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

Today is the end of the contest, so this is the winner: NordicJuniper- 3. Cute- Piper. No prize, just the pride that your very cute foal won!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Aww thanks :]


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm a bit confused...are you just judging the one class?


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry, i said that wrong. nordicjuniper is the winner for cute.


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

Winner for Best Looking-Face: MBFoley
Best Looking-Body: Sinbad Love
Under Saddle-Western: MBFoley
Under Saddle-English: Horses4Healing
Under Saddle-Jumping: Horses4Healing
Under Saddle-Other: MBFoley
Other-Funny: MBFoley
Other-Mother and Foal: NordicJuniper
Other-Cute:NordicJuniper (as I said before already)


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Awesome thank you! Congrats to the other winners as well


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

He is really pretty


----------



## fvfarabians (Aug 12, 2008)

My purebred sabino stud colt in his halter I made him put under best face!


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

*Beautiful Grey*

Here's my big boy, Khaiyaann. He's a 25 1/2 year old registered purebred Arabian. He's handsome, but his vibrant personality is even better than his good looks! He's skilled in dressage but I'm not!


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

i dont want to sound mean, but i'm just saying, my contest is over. but i just want to say, that i think everyone (including the people that entered after the contest was over) should've won. all the pics were very good.


----------

